# Pshoe64 Down But Not Out



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Just wanted to drop a note that I will not be posting much over the next 5-6 weeks. Had a heart cath yesterday and I have 3 major blockages that will require bypass surgery. I've got a really good doctor and I'm sure this is just a pitstop to fine tune the motor. Unfortunately this hits right at the time the KY STLP Racing to the Future State Championships will be going. My crew is ready to jump in and they have done this for quite a while so I'm sure it will go on without a hitch. but I will miss seeing what the students bring out to the track this year.
I'll make sure to post updates as I get better. Right now I'm not allowed to drive and I'm supposed to stay down and relaxed. And no stairs, so I can't get to the slot-cave. But that's one of many motivations to get this fixed and get better.

-Paul


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Paul, we got your back man.
get that surgery done and rehab proper.
you should be good for another 160,000 miles!
LOL
best vibes to you for a great outcome.


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Right on Bob. Get tuned up and continue your own Race to the Future! We're praying for you.

Tom


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
Fight on through, Paul... Your attitude will make this just a
temporary setback...

Stan and crew will do you proud at the event...

John
.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Paul,
All the best on the upcoming surgery. You are one of the most informative posters we have and I look forward to your future articles and insight.

Joe


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

Paul,
Sorry to hear about the "motor" issues. Praying all gets fixed in a timely and safe manor.

Charlie


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

Paul,

I Hope everything goes well with your cardio. Hopefully this will just be a speed bump. Get well soon. We need you to do more of your great photos and reviews.

Mike Cook


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Take it easy and let us know when your back on your feet. 
I've been wanting to hear about the school program you run, I would like to get one going in the future.


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Get well Paul! I was lucky and got away with just the balloon treatment a few years back. Listen to the doctors on your rehab and we will be pulling and praying for you! Thanks for all you do for our hobby. We need you!


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

Paul
*Get Well Soon*
Hope your back at it soon, you have many more miles to go.
Just think how much better you'll feel when you get tuned up. 

gt40


----------



## woodcote (Mar 24, 2009)

Paul - that's very wise to ease off the throttle until the surgery is done. You'll be amazed how good you feel when you get back on you feet. Keep listening to those doctors...
Andy


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Paul,
Get well soon, and come back stronger. Best to you.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Git 'er dun Paul!


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Hey Paulie......Do what the Dr's tell you. Don't miss a rehab session, that physical therapy helps more than you can imagine. I had quadruple bypass November 2004, and every single one of my yearly stress tests come up ACE's. I have been told over, and over that's because I didn't miss a session. Because my insurance paid I went another 4 weeks after I was told I didn't NEED to come back. Do what your Dr's tell you Brother. Don't over do it, don't under do it. Like the rest of the gang on here...I'll say a little prayer, and miss you while your gett'n on your feet.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

just take it slow/easy & do s Doc says...
I had a triple bypass a few years ago....
you should be able to do LIGHT things in a couple weeks...
KEEP THAT PILOW HANDY!!
It will be YOUR BEST-FRIEND for about 3 - 4 weeks (coughing/sneezing)
you will ONLY forget it ONCE... I assure you...

I was up & riding around in less than 10 days (RIDING, Not DRIVING)
get plenty of rest (knaps) ...
and don't be afraid of talking to your Doc about Depression feelings...

it's all part of the "Trip"....
PM me if you need to talk, ask questions, ect, been there, done that :thumbsup:

Pete :wave:


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Best of luck and we all look forward to your next article posting.

Roger Corrie
Virginia Beach, VA


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

You will grow to love your heart pillow, have mine right here. You have to force yourself to cough, you will not like it, but do it.


----------



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

Hang in there you will be fine.
No bypass but i have 4 stents that i got after sandy.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

On my 2nd day after surgery. All went well and I'm walking with some help.


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
Great news, Paul :thumbsup::thumbsup: ... You'll be racin' (chasin'  ) the nurses
in the halls pretty soon  ...

To Infinity... and Beyond...

John

Sent a note to your work email, checkin' on you a few days ago... It's
all I have...
.


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

*get well*

get well soon paul, hopefully you wont be down that long. 

Richard
wheelz63


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Paulie thanks for the text Brother. Hope your nurses are as helpful as your heart pillow. Do your breathing machine, make sure you cough to pump up those lungs, take a walk when they ask you, and you'll be rock'n it before you know it if you do every second of physical therapy/rehab your insurance will pay for. Then you can come out here and we'll put up a track in the livingroom with Dave, and any other nut bags that are brave enough to join in. You can show off your surgeons handy work with SuperGlue. 

Thank You for the text BrotherMan


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

RjAFX said:


> Paulie thanks for the text Brother. Hope your nurses are as helpful as your heart pillow. Do your breathing machine, make sure you cough to pump up those lungs, take a walk when they ask you, and you'll be rock'n it before you know it if you do every second of physical therapy/rehab your insurance will pay for. Then you can come out here and we'll put up a track in the livingroom with Dave, and any other nut bags that are brave enough to join in. You can show off your surgeons handy work with SuperGlue.
> 
> Thank You for the text BrotherMan


super glue & bailing wire... that's what They Gave "Me'....
"Welcome", to the; "Zipper-Club" :thumbsup: :wave:
(just look @ the incision, you'll get it :thumbsup: )

@ our ages, new wounds & operations = "Tall-Stories" & "Bragg'n-Rights" :thumbsup:

after you get back home, go to a Super-Walmart sized indoor store of your choice (heated, A/C'd & covered from storms).. take a shopping cart & Your-Pillow. lean over the cart to support some of your weight, or w/ ever makes you the Most "Comfy"..
and slowly walk around the outer aisles, check out new stuff... until you've had enough.. then do it again, only a bit farther the next day... ect, ect..
TAKE SOMEONE WITH YOU, for safety AND reaching up on the shelves for Groceries , ect. (may as well do Da' Shop'n :thumbsup
PM Me, If you need/want to talk about any of it :thumbsup:

Pete :wave:


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

You got it Bubba........Good advice from the SuperGlue crew Paulie.


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

pshoe64 said:


> On my 2nd day after surgery. All went well and I'm walking with some help.


get well soon !! I hope you feel better .


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Paul, so good of you to check in with us.
you will be drag racing again before you know it.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Great news we ae all cheering you on. Get well!


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

3 way is a piece of cake Paul, Had a 6 way in august i`m still breathin! Best of luck to ya......Gary :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Good to hear you are up and about... Take care of yourself first. Best time to be selfish, just don't let it last too long.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Paul, hang in there bro, and heed all the advice others have given in this thread -which is Top Notch....follow the plan the Docs lay out fer ya, and you'll be good to go. Take care man :thumbsup:


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

vickers83 said:


> 3 way is a piece of cake Paul, Had a 6 way in august i`m still breathin! Best of luck to ya......Gary :thumbsup::thumbsup:


They bust your chest open, dig in and grab your heart and lungs and plop em on the table it doesn't matter how many they re-plumb at that point.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

RjAFX said:


> They bust your chest open, dig in and grab your heart and lungs and plop em on the table it doesn't matter how many they re-plumb at that point.


er, aaah,
I'm "Sure" Paul needed to here "That" 

Bubba (The Queasy-Senile) 123 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Paul's a big boy he knows what's. Up.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

No problem guys on the surgery stuff. I watched a 2 hour video of the actual surgery before I went through it. I'm one of those twisted guys that want all the details. Everything you guys have shared has been tremendous in keeping my eyes on the goals. It's possible that I might go home today, but I think tomorrow is more likely 

-Paul


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

YeeeeeeHaaaaaaa.........Home is a nice place to be. 

Jeni and my oldest Daughter went out and bought me a big new Lazy boy to sleep on when I went home, and I'm glad they did cause it made sleeping easier.......


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Glad to hear the good new, Paul! Get well quick!


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Good to hear, Paul. Rest and heal.

-- D


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

there's no place like home
there's no place like home
there's no place like home


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Great news


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Awesome News Update Paul :thumbsup:


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Rock on Paul!

Tom


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Got back from the heart surgeon on what is now my final visit after surgery. All is going very well and the healing/recovery is on track. Still really sore in spots and PT still wears me out, but it gets better every day. If things keep on track, I get to go back to work on June 27. Never thought I'd look forward to that, but I do. Thanks to everyone that has PM's, texted, emailed and called. Your thoughts and prayers and conversations are what helped me get through this so well. 

-Paul


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

GooooooooodNews Paulie.


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

Awesome.


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

Glad to hear you soon back to "normal" (what ever that is <g>). Keep on trucking.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Paul that is great news. Keep up the good work, and recovery friend.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

vansmack2 said:


> Paul that is great news. Keep up the good work, and recovery friend.


Ditto from Me too!! :wink2:

Bubba 123 :smile2:


----------

